# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  New comer

## kasi

Hello guys,I am new at this forum its my first forum i am tourist and i want to get the knowledge about the different types of trip and i also want to get the tips during the tour hope you all people share with me superb knowledge..

----------


## amyb

Welcome to the forum.  We will try to answer your questions and help when we can.

----------


## willi

Hello, I'm new too  :Wink: 
It isn't my first forum ..., 
I like read the books and walking in the mountains
also I love travel  


What is that feeling when you're driving away from people and they recede on the plain till you see their specks dispersing? - it's the too-huge world vaulting us, and it's good-bye. But we lean forward to the next crazy venture beneath the skies. 
― Jack Kerouac, _On the Road_

----------


## willi

and I play the guitar and piano... music is "love of my life"
 :Music2:

----------


## chaseadam

hi,

i am also new ... Hoping for the best feedback.

----------


## stbartshopper

Welcome chaseadam, kasi and willi! You will enjoy the Forum and find it useful in your journeys on the island.

----------


## JEK

Robots? Sleeping spammers? Check the posts. Also, Hop, two of them joined over two years ago.

----------


## GramChop

> Welcome chaseadam, kasi and willi! You will enjoy the Forum and find it useful in your journeys on the island.



Such a goodwill ambassador!

----------


## royalthai

I am also new here. Hello to all, hoping to get best advises for travelling to different islands.

----------


## amyb

Welcome to the forum. Follow for the latest news and reviews or go back and read old threads to get the feel of things..both before Irma and after Irma.

----------

